# Just another way they making it harder to own classic cars



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Went to the courthouse today and asked the lady about registering my 70 GTO. Now understand the car is under construction and will not be on the road for some time. So no need for insurance or a tag right. I just want to get it put in my name so no previous owner shows up reporting it stolen, then I have to give it up after sinking a ton of money in it.

So the lady says I have to trailer it to the court house. Let them verify the VIN on the bill of sale and the vehicle. And must have proof of insurance and will have to purchase a tag also. 

Also know that the state of Alabama doesnt require a title for 1975 and older vehicles. And they randomly audit people by mailing out a paper to fill out showing your currently carrying insurance on your vehicle and if not your registration will be cancelled. WTF! So I have to buy insurance long enough to trailer this car thats 90% unassembled to the court house so they can see it . Then I plan to cancell the insurance, and hope to hell I do not get audited.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> Also know that the state of Alabama doesnt require a title for 1975 and older vehicles. And they randomly audit people by mailing out a paper to fill out showing your currently carrying insurance on your vehicle and if not your registration will be cancelled. WTF! So I have to buy insurance long enough to trailer this car thats 90% unassembled to the court house so they can see it . Then I plan to cancell the insurance, and hope to hell I do not get audited.


You're problem is that you're expecting it to make sense. When dealing with any government agency, you've got to give that expectation up. You'll feel better. :rofl:

Bear


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have a bill of sale, it would be pretty easy to counter any argument about the car being slolen, in case that did come up.

In cases like this, I've always waited to get insurance on the car and register it until the car is fit enough to drive. Depending if the Title is dated with the date of the sale sometimes there an extra "late fee" to pay, but it's worth it


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

depending on what its worth to you in the stage it is at now you may want to get a rider on it as most non road worthy vehicles are not covered under home owners policies, should at least have it insured for receipt value.


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

my dad pays like $100 a year for his classic car insurance.. should cover you for a non running car


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I was told by the ND motor vehicle that a bill of sale means absolutely nothing unless it is signed by a notary. 

They also send out state troopers to your vehicle location to do the VIN inspections here, no trailering.

Either way best to apply the lube before you even go to the DMV so it hurts less. I think their motto is "guilty until proven innocent".


----------



## gtotogo (Sep 18, 2010)

On mine all I had to do was contact the local sheriff or state patrol and they came out and did a vin verification.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i love alabama.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i bought a 64 chevyII in TN complete with title. took it to the courthouse in alabama to get it registered in AL. they sold me a tag no problem but didnt even take the TN title. and didnt issue me an AL title. not only do they not require a title for the old stuff, they wont even make one.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> i bought a 64 chevyII in TN complete with title. took it to the courthouse in alabama to get it registered in AL. they sold me a tag no problem but didnt even take the TN title. and didnt issue me an AL title. not only do they not require a title for the old stuff, they wont even make one.



How do you prove that you own a car without a title?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

In FL, you have to have a title for the old stuff. Our only choice is taking the car to Alabama or Georgia and have it titled, so you guys are lucky. You should be able to get collectors car insurance on the car for $100 a year, so even unfinished, insurance isn't a bad idea. Here it is illegal to have non running vehicles in your yard, so all vehicles must be registered and insured, or hidden..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you go to the courthouse with a bill of sale and they sell you a tag.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

58mark said:


> If you have a bill of sale, it would be pretty easy to counter any argument about the car being slolen, in case that did come up.
> 
> In cases like this, I've always waited to get insurance on the car and register it until the car is fit enough to drive. Depending if the Title is dated with the date of the sale sometimes there an extra "late fee" to pay, but it's worth it


A bill of sale USUALLY only releives you of the "posession of stolen property" charge. The property could still be confiscated and returned to it's last "legal' owner......


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm getting ready to register my 70 GTO in California. So confusing figuring out how to do it. My Dad is the original owner in NM, so I was hoping for him to be able to "gift" it to avoid tax. But the DMV says they'll still assess the vehicle and tax it based on blue book value. And the LOW retail is like 15k, so if that's how they do it I'll have to pay like $1300 tax on it. Ugh. Hoping I will figure out another way.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, up here they never check the car itself. All you need is the ownership and a bill of sale and potentially an appraisal (for tax purposes on older cars). When I bought the GTO recently, I transferred it right away (what they call "unfit") as that has to be done withing a certain timeframe. Once I had the safety inspection and insurance squared away, I went back and got it titled as "fit" with plates/tags. I asked nicely and was even able to keep the original Indiana title (I also have the original California title from two owners back).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Prudence, I've been in CA all my life, and have registered a ton of cars, but the tax was ALWAYS based on purchase price, not what it was theoretically "worth". Have your dad sell it to you for $1, get the bill of sale signed from him, and go to it!! You will be signing a statement under penalty of perjury, so don't lie about the price....just get your dad to sell it to you cheap!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Prudence, I've been in CA all my life, and have registered a ton of cars, but the tax was ALWAYS based on purchase price, not what it was theoretically "worth". Have your dad sell it to you for $1, get the bill of sale signed from him, and go to it!! You will be signing a statement under penalty of perjury, so don't lie about the price....just get your dad to sell it to you cheap!!


getting that bill of sale notarized helps too. i would probably go on and make it for a hundred or two. some of these cars are literally only worth that. you can legally do one dollar but it "looks" like you trying to pull a scam. when it is actually a gift is when they tax according to assessed value.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> you go to the courthouse with a bill of sale and they sell you a tag.


Not anymore. They must have changed it recently. You must bring the vehicle and proof of insurance with the bill of sale. And now the state of Alabama does insurance audits. They send you a paper in the mail and you have to provide proof of insurance to the state within an alloted time or they will suspend your registration and tags. Things are a changing in Alabama I guess. Ive owned plenty of vehicles that all I did was take a bill of sale to the courthouse and walk out with a tag. Those days are over. Atleast in my county.


----------



## PrudencePontiac (Sep 1, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Prudence, I've been in CA all my life, and have registered a ton of cars, but the tax was ALWAYS based on purchase price, not what it was theoretically "worth". Have your dad sell it to you for $1, get the bill of sale signed from him, and go to it!! You will be signing a statement under penalty of perjury, so don't lie about the price....just get your dad to sell it to you cheap!!


This is good to know! I thought they might try to hit me for the 15k number. If it's based on the original purchase price that's much better. Technically my Dad sold it to me for $2000, but as I haven't paid him yet I am sure I can make it $600 or so and give him the difference for a "birthday present."



Thanks!


----------

